# Pre-commissioning, commissioning and start-up



## Eugeniag37

Hola, amigos!
¿Podría alguien ayudarme a establecer una diferencia entre estos tres términos?
Tengo entendido, pero deseo corroborarlo, que son etapas en el arranque de una planta, por ejemplo. Así:

Pre-commissioning = el tiempo de prueba de equipos?
Commissioning = el arranque inicial de estos equipos?
Start-up = la puesta en marcha definifiva de los equipos?

A veces, cuando traduzco al inglés, la fuente no indica en qué etapa se encuentra (de existir, realmente) y me cuesta -debido a que no soy ingeniera-  escoger la palabra correcta en cada caso.

¿Algún ingeniero que pueda aclararme esto?

Gracias!

Les estaré muy agradecida.

Saludos,


----------



## Dlyons

Eugeniag37 said:


> Hola, amigos!
> ¿Podría alguien ayudarme a establecer una diferencia entre estos tres términos?
> Tengo entendido, pero deseo corroborarlo, que son etapas en el arranque de una planta, por ejemplo. Así:
> 
> Pre-commissioning = el tiempo de prueba de equipos?
> Commissioning = el arranque inicial de estos equipos?
> Start-up = la puesta en marcha definifiva de los equipos?
> 
> A veces, cuando traduzco al inglés, la fuente no indica en qué etapa se encuentra (de existir, realmente) y me cuesta -debido a que no soy ingeniera-  escoger la palabra correcta en cada caso.
> 
> ¿Algún ingeniero que pueda aclararme esto?
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> Les estaré muy agradecida.
> 
> Saludos,




De acuerdo con "start-up".  Por las otras, vea http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=77505&page=1


----------



## rholt

Pre-commissioning = ante-arranque?, pre-arranque, "el tiempo de prueba de equipos"
Commissioning       = arranque
Start-up                    = puesta en marcha


----------



## chemgirl

rholt said:


> Pre-commissioning = ante-arranque?, pre-arranque, "el tiempo de prueba de equipos"
> Commissioning       = arranque
> Start-up                    = puesta en marcha



De acuerdo, aunque yo no diría "ante-arranque"

Saludos.


----------



## Langosta

Hola a todos!

Refloto este hilo porque, justamente, estoy teniendo problemas con estos 3 vocablos ahora mismo.

Según mi cliente, "_pre-commissioning_" sería la "prueba en tierra" (estamos hablando de un sistema informático para plataformas submarinas), el "_startup_" es la puesta en marcha definitiva de la plataforma y el "_commissioning_" sería una prueba intermedia sin operaciones de llenado.

Ahora bien, ¿cómo decir todo eso de una manera razonable?

Gracias por sus aportes


----------



## CColon

hola queridos amigos de este forum, necesito saber la traducción de estas palabras para un trabajo de presentación de gastos en contabilidad excell:  
*Pre - Startup EST
*

Anticipadas gracias

ccolon


----------



## AnyTdf

No soy ingeniera pero trabajo en la industria petrolera.

Pre-commissioning = Etapa previa a la puesta en marcha o puesta en servicio
Commissioning= Etapa de puesta en marcha o puesta en servicio
Start Up=inicio de la producción; puesta en marcha. También llamado "arranque"

Espero haber contribuído. Saludos


----------



## AnyTdf

SUGERENCIA DE RESPUESTA A CCOLON:
Deberías haber iniciado un nuevo hilo de preguntas pero te paso aquí mi sugerencia:
Pre-Start up = Previo al inicio

Espero haber contribuído. Saludos


----------



## AnyTdf

Diferencia entre Comissioning vs start up está bien explicado por el usuario Hosmini en este sitio:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1178143


----------



## CColon

ok gracias por su traduccion de mi rekerimiento y tambien gracias por la otra sugerencia, paso k no supe como enviar mi pregunta con mi nombre y sin kerer lo introduje en ese bloke de una pregunta/respuesta ya resuelta...perdonen a las personas k pude molestar no fue mi intencion.

ccolon.


----------



## Mate

CColon said:


> ok gracias por su traduccion de mi rekerimiento y tambien gracias por la otra sugerencia, paso k no supe como enviar mi pregunta con mi nombre y sin kerer lo introduje en ese bloke de una pregunta/respuesta ya resuelta...perdonen a las personas k pude molestar no fue mi intencion.
> 
> ccolon.


Está todo más que bien, CColón. Lo único que te vamos a pedir, mientras te vas familiarizando con cómo nos manejamos aquí, es que no uses lenguaje tipo chat o SMS. No de escribe k por qué, ni kerer por querer. Tal vez se diga igual pero eso no quiere decir que se escriba igual.

Es eso por ahora, te doy la bienvenida al foro.


----------



## luislo82

Eugeniag37 said:


> Hola, amigos!
> ¿Podría alguien ayudarme a establecer una diferencia entre estos tres términos?
> Tengo entendido, pero deseo corroborarlo, que son etapas en el arranque de una planta, por ejemplo. Así:
> 
> Pre-commissioning = Es la etapa de ensayos estáticos, desenergizado y/o sin fluidos de proceso)
> Commissioning = Etapa de ensayos dinámicos con fluidos del proceso.
> Start-up = la puesta en marcha definifiva de los equipos
> 
> Faltaría una etapa que es el Test Performance
> 
> A veces, cuando traduzco al inglés, la fuente no indica en qué etapa se encuentra (de existir, realmente) y me cuesta -debido a que no soy ingeniera- escoger la palabra correcta en cada caso.
> 
> ¿Algún ingeniero que pueda aclararme esto?
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> Les estaré muy agradecida.
> 
> Saludos,


----------

